# swamplites or duro power grips?



## mn250r (Sep 23, 2009)

I been looking at getting a different set of tires since i hear the stock dunlops arent the greatest. I hear alot of talk about big horns, terra cross, and swamplites. i rarely ride in the mud, and if i do it isnt deep. i mainly ride trailes and crawl over logs, and stumps. i also see a company called duro that makes power grips which are similiar in design to that of the more expensive bighorn. 
swamplites look like a nice tire also. im stuck between choosing between the power grip or the swamplite? :hmm:

any advice from anyone running these tires which one they would perfer?

thanks


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

We have a set of the Duros we really like them they are a great all around tire for the price they did great today in the snow and will carry you fine thru the trail and mild muddy trails also we bought ours at rockymountainatv


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I have swamplites on my brute. They r a soft tire but they pull good. They do wobble @ high speed or it could be from the size. I haven't had any trouble what so ever out of them. If u ride a lot of roads or hard surfaces I would look into something more durable. JMO


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

2 of my friends have Swamplites... one has 27's and the other 29.5s and they do good for trail riding, but they always get stuck in the mud...


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea i had swamplites but they were poo in the mud. But for trails I say go with the big horns, they are some stylish


----------



## mn250r (Sep 23, 2009)

well, i ended up going with maxxis bighorns the old style from ****s atv, should be better than the stock dunlops 

thanks everyone!


----------

